# So ****ing angry



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There is no justice in the world when despicable people like this are allowed to get away with disgusting acts of cruelty:cursing:


> Harris admitted his actions were 'grotesque' but was not cruel.
> 
> He'd also claimed his actions were not cruel because the rat was going to be eaten by a snake.
> 
> He added that 'for centuries rats have been a scourge to humanity and should have no legal protections'.


Not cruel my a**e! As for rats being a 'scourge to humanity', that's neither here nor there when someones disturbed enough to film himself eating a live baby animal for kicks

Man accused of animal cruelty walks free from court after filming himself eating a live baby RAT | Mail Online


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Pure evil


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Was that a child in the background? 

We would be so much better off if some folks weren't born.

Filthy [email protected]


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I bet at the time he thought all his mates would think he was a "legend" for eating the poor thing live. I hope he has nightmares for the rest of his life


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That is absolutely appalling - there are some really sick sick people on this planet. Disgusting.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh stop moaning you lot, rats arent a protected species , it was a living creature, the very least it deserved was a fast, humane death, unlike that bas***d who deserves all the pain in the world


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh stop moaning you lot, rats arent a protected species , it was a living creature, the very least it deserved was a fast, humane death, unlike that bas***d who deserves all the pain in the world


We were discussing this in class this week, as my lecturer said that rats & mice weren't protected by the laws protecting other species, which is why they are so commonly used in experiments, apparently researchers have to 'justify' the use of other species. As if rats & mice are less capable of feeling the same pain as a dog, elephant, or, heaven help us, even a human


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

what a load of crap. 
rats are cleaner, mor socable, and they work blimmen hard which is more than i can say for some of the numptied of the human race.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

If it comes a toss up between saving people like him and saving just one rat, the rat will win every time.:001_wub:


----------



## MelissaD (Oct 7, 2011)

Omg.... That is just awful! Pure disgusting, what do people like this be thinking its a disgrace!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think they get away with testing on rabbits so much because there eyes are closest to human eyes. You would've thought by now they'd done all the testing they need to, theres only so many element and so many ways of combining them. I hate the way they think its acceptable to keep and breed rats and mice in tiny plastic boxes with no stimulants even if there lives are virtually pointless. but hey lets not go down this route sorry


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

In the UK, rats are protected by the Animal Welfare Act. The only animals that aren't are invertebrates.

What this idiot did to that poor baby rat was absolutly disgusting. Nothing deserves to die in that way.



emzybabe said:


> I think they get away with testing on rabbits so much because there eyes are closest to human eyes. You would've thought by now they'd done all the testing they need to, theres only so many element and so many ways of combining them. I hate the way they think its acceptable to keep and breed rats and mice in tiny plastic boxes with no stimulants even if there lives are virtually pointless. but hey lets not go down this route sorry


The reason they use rabbits, rats and mice is because they are cheap and easy to breed. They are close enough to us for the purpose of testing. If they wanted to get more accurate results, then they would need to use apes as they are more like us then rats and rabbits.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> *In the UK, rats are protected by the Animal Welfare Act. * The only animals that aren't are invertebrates.
> 
> What this idiot did to that poor baby rat was absolutly disgusting. Nothing deserves to die in that way.
> 
> The reason they use rabbits, rats and mice is because they are cheap and easy to breed. They are close enough to us for the purpose of testing. If they wanted to get more accurate results, then they would need to use apes as they are more like us then rats and rabbits.


According to my lecturer rats & mice used for research don't have the same protection as other animals, including rabbits, I know for definite this applies to the US but she has said it also applies here, due to the fact that as rats & mice make up such a large proportion of animals tested on its apparently just not feasible to offer them the same protection


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> According to my lecturer rats & mice used for research don't have the same protection as other animals, including rabbits, I know for definite this applies to the US but she has said it also applies here, due to the fact that as rats & mice make up such a large proportion of animals tested on its apparently just not feasible to offer them the same protection


They still have some protection as part of the Animal Welfare act covers animals used for scientific experiments. I can't really remember that much about it as I slept through that class.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Pure EVIL! :sad::sad:


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope someone or something chews him alive and swallows him, and chases it with some beer.

Such cruelty to a defenceless little creature, makes me feel sick and so so angry that people like this exist. There is no justice in this world.

I cheer on the rat hoarde who attack him in his sleep and eat him alive!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rats and mice are protected under the animal welfare act, sadly there is a different law altogether for animals used for research so that's how they get away with it.

That bloke is a complete sicko to be able to even think about doing that let alone film himself.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I feel sick...


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

dirty barstool ........:mad2:


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> I think they get away with testing on rabbits so much because there eyes are closest to human eyes. You would've thought by now they'd done all the testing they need to, theres only so many element and so many ways of combining them. I hate the way they think its acceptable to keep and breed rats and mice in tiny plastic boxes with no stimulants even if there lives are virtually pointless. but hey lets not go down this route sorry


What I can't understand is if the products we have already are as good as they would have us believe, then why do they need to invent more. The next time you by washing powered or washing up liquid, take a look at the label. It will have been made by P & G (Procter & Gamble) or Unilever. In other words they are all the same.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

That video has made me feel physically sick!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

No words can describe what a sick **** that man is. If I eat him do you think that monster counts as "protected species"?

Unbelievable.


----------

